# Nouveau QMB 12 semaines



## techfor (9 Jun 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un sait la différence entre le nouveau cours qui débute à partir du 1ier juin et celui d'avant?


----------



## Zulopol (9 Jun 2014)

Avant 14 semaines maintenant 12 semaines ^^ Plus cour = plus intense


----------



## techfor (9 Jun 2014)

Ya certainement des choses qui ont été retirées de la formation.. généralement avec le temps et de ce que j'ai vu il y a plus de 10 ans avec la régul et la réserve, ça ne vient pas plus intense avec le temps mais de plus en plus facile. 

Le QMB des années 70 durait 7 semaines!


----------



## jowel (10 Jun 2014)

Non pas plus intense du tout... Le seul changement est la suppression de 2 semaines de clos (4 avant) suite à la fin des opérations en Afghanistan.


----------



## techfor (10 Jun 2014)

Merci jowel,

Est-tu au courant un peu de la formation actuelle ... si on compare avec les vidéos comme : Force du futur 2 ??

J'imagine que c'est encore plus facile qu'il y a 7 ans.


----------



## jowel (10 Jun 2014)

Et bien j'ai fini mon QMB en janvier et ce que j'ai vécu est très semblable à force du futur. J'avais regardé tous les épisodes sur you tube et c'est assez fidèle à ce que tu vivras à St Jean. La seule différence avec le nouveau QMB comme je le disais c'est 2 semaines de moins à Farnham.


----------



## techfor (10 Jun 2014)

Gros merci  :nod:


----------



## techfor (10 Jun 2014)

En fait jowel, j'aurai quelques questions à bien y penser! Si tu veux y répondre bien sûre!

PT tous les matin?

La distance moyenne des courses semble être d'environ 3 km?

Faut-il être top shape pour débuter?

et la dernière...( pour l'instant!) .. la marche de 13 km est-elle si pire que ça? c'est le poids du sac qui la rend difficile (combien ça pèse tout le kit)? la vitesse, temps limite pour faire le trajet?


----------



## jowel (11 Jun 2014)

Pour le PT matinaux c'est 2 à 3 par semaine, en fonction du planning. Pour ce qui est des distances tout dépend de tes staffs mais 3 km c'est un minimum. Moi mes staffs étaient tous des métiers de combat alors se donner dans les PT eux autres y aiment ça! Je te conseil d'arriver avec un bon cardio (capable de courir un 5 km en +/- 25 min) serait une bonne base.  Mais dis toi que plus tu arrives en forme, plus sera facile pour toi le qmb. Pour les autres PT qui ont lieu dans la journée avec les PSP (ENVIRON 3x2h par semaine) ceux là vont t'aider à travailler tous tes muscles du corps. (gym, poids et haltères...)
Pour finir avec la marche de 13 km c'est vraiment ce que j'ai préféré. Tu vas avoir 2 ou 3 marches forcées pour t'y préparé, une de 3.2km, de 7.2km... Pour le poids du sac, nous ils ne l'ont pas pesé mais il était full remplis...mais ça se fait bien. La force physique est une chose mais ton mental t'aidera beaucoup plus à St Jean croit moi.


----------



## techfor (11 Jun 2014)

Merci  beaucoup pour tes réponses, c'est très apprécié.


----------



## jowel (11 Jun 2014)

Ça me fait plaisir! J'étais comme toi avant mon qmb et j'étais bien content d'avoir des réponses concrètes... Alors aujourd'hui j'essaie de rendre l'appareil! Si t'en a d'autres et bien n'hésite pas!  8)


----------



## Zulopol (11 Jun 2014)

Toi jowel ton processus d'enrôlement à t'il prit beaucoup de temps ? Et quel métier fait tu en se moment ?


----------



## jowel (11 Jun 2014)

Mon processus a pris 2 ans jour pour jour, mais c'est vraiment différent pour chaque cas. En ce moment je suis à Esquimalt et mon métier: boatswain pour la Navy.


----------



## AceBlackFlame (6 Aug 2014)

Pour ce qui est du QMB de 12 semaines, ils ont combiné 2 semaine de farnham en une et ont fait quelque filtrage dans certaine leçon.


----------

